# E/M specialty certification



## FDRAPER (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone know of an accredited school that offers course to fine tune E/M coding skills? I am a CPC, but have recently began working for PCP's & would like obtain additional training so I can navigate all the rules/regs in order to maximize reimbursement & minimize errors for our practice.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 29, 2011)

*E/M University.com ?*

I'm not certain about accredited schools. 

I suggest that you look at www.EMUniversity.com. My mentor pointed this out as a place to both brush up on E/M coding and get CEUs. They offer a free lesson (1 CEU) that you can complete, sort of a test drive. For $99, coders get 90-day access to all of their online lessons. If you did all of them, you'd earn up to 30 CEUs. At $3.30/CEU this is one of the more cost-effective paid options.

In addition, you can subscribe to their free newsletter, each issue of which has a E/M coding question complete with a linked video that walks you through properly analyzing the situtation. 

*CEMC Certification: *The other thing you can do is purchase the materials to study for the CEMC (Certified E/M Coder) designation. Click on the banner add at the top of this page, it takes you directly to details concerning the CEMC test and study materials.

Best wishes on your quest.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 30, 2011)

*CMS references*

In addition to Ron's great suggestion of E & M University and the study guide, check out the reference material specific to E & M on the CMS website.   Be sure to read the 95 and 97 documentation guidelines - that is a great reference to what are the requirements - and you are allowed to bring them to the exam!


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lance,

Clarification: You can bring them (for CPC & CPC-H, at least) only if you've transcribed them into your CPT manual. Separate E/M grids are not permitted for those 2 exams. 

At my testing session, last month, those taking one of the other exams (perhaps CIRCC) could use such a grid but had to turn it in with the completed exam.

Thanks,


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 30, 2011)

*CEMC exam*

Sorry if I wasn't clear - when I stated that the 1995 and 1997 guidelines may be taken to the exam, that was for the CEMC exam.   Since the original question was about E/M speciality, I had assumed that was the exam that was being discussed.   You are absolutely correct about CPC/CPC-H.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 30, 2011)

Actually, Lance is correct.  You may bring the E/M guidelines for the CEMC exam.  Taken directly from the AAPC website...

Approved Manuals for Use During Examination

Required References: 
CPT® Books (AMA standard or professional edition ONLY). No other publisher is allowed 
Your choice of ICD-9-CM 
Your choice of HCPCS Level II 
Highly Recommended References: 
E/M Audit Worksheet of your choice 
*Both CMS DGs (1995 & 1997) *Optional References: 
One reference of your choice


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 30, 2011)

MnTwins29 said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear - when I stated that the 1995 and 1997 guidelines may be taken to the exam, that was for the CEMC exam. Since the original question was about E/M speciality, I had assumed that was the exam that was being discussed. You are absolutely correct about CPC/CPC-H.


 
Lance, my goof. Your assumption of context was most reasonable. The CPC exam was in the front of my brain when I arrived at this thread. I need to remember to do a mental reset between threads.

Thanks,


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 30, 2011)

You are also allowed to take in an e/m audit tool of your choice, with up to 50 copies of it, which is what I did when I took mine. You're also allowed 1 other reference book (per approved list provided by the AAPC). Good luck!!


----------



## FDRAPER (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info, signed up for newsletter.


----------

